# The Greatest Arms Ever!



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2012)

One man's opinion of the greatest arms ever.

Who would you say has the greatest arms ever?

List your top ten.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2012)

The Greatest Arms Ever - Volume One - YouTube

Best Arms Ever Volume Two - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2012)

Curt James said:


> One man's opinion of the greatest arms ever.
> 
> Who would you say has the greatest arms ever?
> 
> *List your top ten.*





Arnold
Sergio Oliva
Robby Robinson
Ronnie Coleman
Brian Buchanan
Larry Scott
Serge Nubret
Mike Mentzer
Phil Heath
Kal Szkalak


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2012)

Freddie Ortiz (in the first video) had amazing arms.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 11, 2012)

WOW^^^amazing


----------



## bigpapabuff (Dec 11, 2012)

Great thread!!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Arnold for sure is number 1 if not damn close and its all because of that ridiculous peak lol


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 11, 2012)

I got to go with Phil, his arms are insane


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 11, 2012)

I think Phil's are the best ever!


----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Curt Im surprised Lee Priest didnt crack top ten


----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2012)

Muscle bellies too short ??? Some of the best forearms in the game also !


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Ya his forearms are fucking jacked


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 11, 2012)

priest


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 11, 2012)

Arnold


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 11, 2012)

Lee's arms are freaky. His triceps were feathered and dense back in the day.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice I stole this thread lol . Lee is the man


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Hey Curt Im surprised Lee Priest didnt crack top ten



There are so many great bodybuilders to choose from but it's nearly impossible to argue against Lee Priest's arms being included.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2012)

How could we forget these 2 legends


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 11, 2012)

Albert beckles may not have the best arms. But this is unbelievable. I don't know how that bicep attaches


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Also:


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 12, 2012)

The fullness of Arnold's biceps are amazing.  I'm a real big fan of Evan Centopani's arms.


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2012)

In no particular order...

Levrone
Lee
Arnold

And No idea how everyone is sleeping on Lou.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

D-Lats said:


>


holy shit look at his tris. That's insane


----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Albert beckles may not have the best arms. But this is unbelievable. I don't know how that bicep attaches


That's fucking nuts lol. Look at that peak. My shitty genetics are killing mine


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 12, 2012)

so what size are most of these guys arms like in inches like 23inches or so i would say?i am close to 20inch flexed and pumped i am wanting 20inch arms when cold.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so what size are most of these guys arms like in inches like 23inches or so i would say?i am close to 20inch flexed and pumped i am wanting 20inch arms when cold.


Doesn't matter how big they are it's how big they look.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 12, 2012)

yea my arms have zero fat on them none at all i have huge i mean huge arms they are my best body part by far well i have a huge chest all so.but really i was just wondering about the size of those pros arms on average.and by the way that sounds like what a girl would say to a guy with a small dick honey it is not how many inches it is its how you use it. it does matter how many inches it is.but what ever stops the tears.j/k haha


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2012)

Pics or gtfo.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 12, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Pics or gtfo.



^ this


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so what size are most of these guys *arms like in inches like 23inches or so* i would say?i am close to 20inch flexed and pumped i am wanting 20inch arms when cold.



My _skull _is 23 1/2 inches around, so my arms would look small no matter what. lol

Fwiw, _Arnold's arms_ were about 20 inches cold.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> *yea my arms have zero fat on them none at all i have huge i mean huge arms they are my best body part by far well i have a huge chest all so.*but really i was just wondering about the size of those pros arms on average.and by the way that sounds like what a girl would say to a guy with a small dick honey it is not how many inches it is its how you use it. it does matter how many inches it is.but what ever stops the tears.j/k haha



Zero legs? 

"j/k haha"

(ducks, runs, hides, etc. )


----------



## murf23 (Dec 12, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ this




that ^^^^


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 12, 2012)

murf23 said:


> that ^^^^


^^^this


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 12, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> ^^^this



^^ that


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

i was just joking my arms are 2 inches flexed and i dont really have a 7 inch dick.ok do you guys feel better about your self now and will you  answer my guestion.jay cultler.ronnie coleman etc the big boy pros arms are in inches?and fyi i have a pic in my profile of me right after bicepe surgrey i had not seen a weight or touch a weight in over 5 years.i started back lifting right after that pic and cyclyling so i look nothing like that now.but at my worse which was in that pic they were arround 18 inches after a major major bicepe surgrey were i was not able to move my arm for 6 months.so yea i feel good about were i am at sorry my fellow brothers here at iml some of you which i have known a long time feel the need to bring me douwn sorry bro did not work.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2012)

^ nb

And negged


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ nb
> 
> And negged



x 2^^


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 13, 2012)

^^^ bangin body  






:Edit...post #39


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

jelousy noted


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 13, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> jelousy noted





Negged


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 13, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so what size are most of these guys arms like in inches like 23inches or so i would say?i am close to 20inch flexed and pumped i am wanting 20inch arms when cold.



ronnies were actually 23 in off season


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 13, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so what size are most of these guys arms like in inches like 23inches or so i would say?i am close to 20inch flexed and pumped i am wanting 20inch arms when cold.


20" arms relaxed and cold would be great!


----------



## murf23 (Dec 13, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Negged



That ^^^


----------



## the_predator (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Dec 13, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^^ that



there ^^^^


----------



## Curt James (Dec 13, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i was just joking. my arms are 2 inches flexed and i dont really have a 7 inch dick.ok do you guys feel better about your self now and will you  answer my guestion.jay cultler.ronnie coleman etc the big boy pros arms are in inches?and *fyi i have a pic in my profile of me right after bicepe surgrey i had not seen a weight or touch a weight in over 5 years.*i started back lifting right after that pic and cyclyling so *i look nothing like that now.*but at my worse which was in that pic they were arround 18 inches after a major major bicepe surgrey were i was not able to move my arm for 6 months.so yea i feel good about were i am at sorry my fellow brothers here at iml some of you which i have known a long time feel the need to bring me douwn sorry bro did not work.



That was then...






This is now...

[please insert image here]


----------



## Curt James (Dec 13, 2012)

^^^^ I just channeled KILLEROFSAINTS. 

BIGBEN, big arm, brother. But straighten those towels!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 14, 2012)

man that pic of me wow that was all most 2 years ago we were in flordia.i showed my wife that pic she said does not even look like the same person as now.showed her were every body was negging me and she said why is the only ones negging you they dont have any pics.i need to get a updated pic of me to show what hard work,diet and lots of test and tren can do..


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2012)

Negged for being negged so many times already. And for telling your wife you were negged and for not posting new pics to confirm your zero Percent body fat and 20 inch arms. and negged for having a screenname similar to a scammer. and negged for making this thread about himself. And negged for having a tummy pouch in your old pic.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 14, 2012)

sfw i never siad i had zero body fat i said zero fat on my arms.oh hell no i am probally being honest i am arround 13-15% bf right now.and i allso did not make this about me yall did.i DO NOT WANT THIS TO BE ABOUT ME AT ALL.i was just asking a simple guestion and was  saying how far i still had to go to get to were i want to be.and that tummy in that pic is what finally got me back in the game and i can say it is completly gone now.i used hard  work,diet,cardio,and lots of tren to get it gone.haha.at least i have big enuff balls to put a pic up when it had been like close to 5 years i had done nothing but drink beer.and that pic is at my worse and nobody that has negged me has even had the balls to post there pic at there best against my worse in my whole life.and i am the on geting neged ummm


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 14, 2012)

Darrel, a friend that bodybuilds is Sergio Oliva. I must agee, that those arm aka the Cobra are indeed nice to look at. I'll think and look around again.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ben you say nobody that has negged you has a pic up here ...Do a search bro I have posted a pic up here somewhere . Can I neg you for that statement now ?


----------



## Ben_the_builder (Jan 13, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Zero legs?
> 
> "j/k haha"
> 
> (ducks, runs, hides, etc. )



I think I have enough legs for us all lol


----------



## Ben_the_builder (Jan 13, 2013)

Gotta give credit to Roelly


----------



## longworthb (Jan 13, 2013)

Sick back on roelly


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 28, 2013)

ronie coleman  robby robinson .. arnold sergio oliva . then maybe priest and phil heath . . so many with great arms . bill pettis . etc .


----------



## yjyankee (Jan 28, 2013)

Not the biggest, but here's a few I always liked :
Victor Richards : dude was thick!
Paul Demayo had some nice tri's
Paul Dillet had some freaky Vascularity along w/ some nice guns.


----------



## Alex Schonski (Jan 30, 2013)

Larry Scott ,Rick Wayne ,Lee Priest ,Lance Dreaher , Freddy Ortiz , Jorma Ratty ,and Gunnar Rosbo


----------



## kuankung (Jan 31, 2013)

1. Ronnie Coleman
2. Sergio 
3. Arnold 
4. levrone
5. Priest


----------



## WINSTON (Feb 10, 2013)

and phil heath is great too along the rest . did we forget the myth sergio oliva .


----------



## WINSTON (Feb 21, 2013)

phil heath . is the best now . robby was great in his days .


----------



## WINSTON (Feb 21, 2013)

interesting list


----------

